# Flame Boxelder milled



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Here is the flame boxelder I saved from the firewood cutters. I milled it 5/4 and 6/4 mainly. Also cut four 8x8x12 bowl blanks and six 6x6x12 blanks and still have some more to make blanks from. No picture of the blanks, sorry. Thanks for the extra info on cutting Texas Timbers.:icon_smile:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

fantastic


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

pretty stuff.... I've always wanted to try some of that out. I almost bought some bowl blanks locally, but couldn't spend the money at the time.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice...what are you going to build ?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice. 

Hope you ordered your bucket of wax. That gold is going to collapse like an air mattress if you don't seal it all up nice and thick.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Yes sir, Texas Timbers everything was done just as we discussed, thanks again for all the insite. As for projects maybe an endtable, good chance one of the thicker, wider slabs will be a breakfast nook/mini bar top. The rest I have no-idea, I got alot more lumber out of it than I expected truthfully, My sawyer didn't want to leave any scrap. I'm sure more things will pop into my by the time it comes out of the kiln, and the couple pieces I brought home actually dry I put the wax on pretty thick, Hoping to avoid the collapse.


----------

